# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Help with break-even graph on Excel 2011 mac

## jason94

Hi everyone

I'm new to the forum, so please excuse me if I've posted this in the wrong section.

Been trying to figure this out for like 40 minutes now and finally decided to seek some help from people with greater expertise in Excel than myself.

As part of my coursework I need to create a break-even chart, so I downloaded this template off the web. All works fine but the horizontal axis which represents the units only goes up to 4,000. However, the break even point for this particular venture is 5,939 so the chart doesn't look right.

Please see the print screen below, and if anybody knows a solution to this, I would really appreciate some advice.

http://www.excelforum.com/attachment...6&d=1365713747

Many thanks.

----------


## loginjmor

Hi -

It's hard to tell without having the spreadsheet to look at.  However, it may be as simple as expanding the range of your plotted data beyond the range of values in your data set.  Unfortunately, Excel treats the horizontal axis data as text and not numbers.  As such, changing the horizontal scale isn't really an option.  In your particular case, it appears your horzontal axis category increases in increments of 400.  Your breakeven point is about 6,000 units.  That means you would have to expand the plot ranges on your data by at least 5, and preferably 6 more blank cells.  You can do this by selecting one of the data lines in your chart, right mouse button click, and select "Select Data" from the pop up menu.  Use the Chard data range tool to increase the ranges of your charted data and select "OK".

Again, it's hard to tell without the actual spreadsheet.  If the above doesn't work, can you post a sample (removing any confidential or sensitive data) that we can look at and hopefully help with?

Hope this helps.

----------

